# Expat moms in Thailand?



## LindyLove (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello everyone.
I've been living in Thailand for a few years now and currently pregnant for the first time. Are there any other expat moms on here who would like to swap experiences? 🙂


----------



## StephanieHarmon (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi LindyLove, 

Am not an expat nor pregnant, but just wanna say happy for you and wishing you a healthy pregnancy in a foreign land


----------

